# Washed out, soft light effect, how to?



## kevinkt (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't describe it really, but it's kind of like a washed out, soft light look, kind of like high quality film.

Anyway to do it with digital?

Here's an example: http://photos.modelmayhem.com/photos...ddd84575df.jpg


----------



## dsquared (Aug 18, 2011)

Try out with Photoshop: Minimize the contrast,adjust +brightness,put on it a few grungy textures,play with curves,I think you can achieve something like this...

Hope it helped... just a little bit, maybe...


----------



## Peano (Aug 18, 2011)

ModelMayhem.com - What's the filtering technique?


----------

